# Deputy Sheriff Dewayne Crenshaw



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Dewayne Crenshaw



*Tippah County Sheriff's Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Friday, December 3, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 62
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* T-5
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, December 3, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder
Deputy Sheriff Dewayne Crenshaw was shot and killed after responding to a call of a domestic dispute at a home on County Road 500.

Deputy Crenshaw and another deputy responded to a domestic dispute at approximately 4:00 am in a rural area near Ripley. When they arrived at the scene they encountered a male subject outside. As they made contact with the man Deputy Crenshaw was fatally shot.

The suspect was arrested and charged with capital murder.

Deputy Crenshaw was a U.S. military veteran and had served as a patrol deputy for the Tippah County Sheriff's Department for seven years. He had previously served as a detention officer with the agency.

He is survived by his wife, four children, and one stepchild. One of his sons also works for the department.

Agency Contact Information
Tippah County Sheriff's Department
205 W Spring Street
Ripley, MS 38663

Phone: (662) 837-0336

_*Please contact the Tippah County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Crenshaw.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Crenshaw


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

